# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodine majice u splitu

## happy mummy

stigla nam je ooogromna pošiljka majica za štand koji je bio u subotu. majice će još neko vrijeme biti kod mene, pa ukoliko želite obradovati nekog (ili sebe   :Grin:  ) Rodinom majicom za blagdane, javite mi se na mail majice.split@gmail.split

----------


## zhabica

a koje sve velicine imas? ja bi za svog malisa onu addicted ali je bas mali

----------


## leonisa

najmanja velicina je 6mj.

----------


## zhabica

a onda cemo jos malo pricekat, mozda za uskrs  :Smile:

----------

